# Specials > Testing Ground >  Contact information

## Bonnie Parker-Duke

I need to change my contact information in my profile. My email address is out of date. Can someone please tell me how to do it as when I go in to update the rest, I am able to do that but not change my email for some reason. Thank you!

----------

